# Trail Spaß für Alle



## Deleted 175627 (28. Juni 2015)

Hans Rey würde Flow Country sagen.Wir aus den 70er : Surfen geht immer und überall.

 In den letzten drei Jahren suche ich vermehrt die kostenlosen Trailpark`s, nicht nur in NRW, auf.

Spasspur für "Alle Könnerstufen " wurde von mir zuhauf angetroffen.

Ich würde ich mich über einen regen Austausch zu dem Thema freuen.

Ob Technik,Erfahrungen mit den Trailparks bis hin zur Intressengemeinschaft vor Ort.

Da die Trail Park wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen,kommt das 27 Plus bike gerade recht.

Das Fazid mit dem Plusbike sich 10 Minuten mehr Zeit Bergauf zu nehmen ,spricht mir aus der Seele.

_Meine Empfehlung bleibt bei 26er:_Einsteigerbike

In kürze werde ich über den letzten Besuch im neuen Trailpark Winterberg berichten.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. Juli 2015)

An diesem Wochenende geht es wieder in den Trailpark nach Winterberg
Hier mal ein kleiner Bericht vom letzten Besuch.
Die Adresse von der Hompage in das Navi und mann strandet irgendwo im Dorf von Winterberg.
Durchgefragt landete ich auf den kostenlosen Großraumparklatz direkt gegenüber vom Bikepark.
Eine Hinweistafel mit den Touren und deren Beschreibung wurde schnell gefunden.
Ein Flyer mit den aufgeführten Strecken zum mitnehmen fehlt.
Meine Entscheidung ist auf Trail S2 schwarz gefallen.
Ein mal König von Deutschland sein.Dann mal los.Aber wo hin.Eine Schnitzeljagt beginnt.
Milde gesagtie Beschilderung ist mangelhaft und verwirrend.
Schöner Nebeneffekt,man traft Leute die mit der Routensuche beschäftigt waren und es entstehen Fahrgemeinschaften.
Fahren war ab sofort überbewetet.Quatschen über Räder und Technik angesagt.
Das erreichen der Trailabschnitte erinnert ein wenig an das Endurorennen in Willingen.Längere Waldautohanzubringer,vergleichsweise kurze Abfahrten.Die ersten drei Trailabschnitte S2 sind recht Flowig und einsteigerfreundlich mit leicht geshapten Kurven und zeitweise aufblitzenden Wurzelfeldern.Darauf folgt,wie könnte es anders gewesen sein,suchen nach Route S2.Aus dem "Nichts" heraus fand ich mich am Parkplatz wieder.Erneuter Blick auf die Großkarte.Mein Trailsuchinsinkt hat mich gepackt(Einige Fahrradfahrer meiner Zufällig entstandenen Fahrgemeinschaft luden ihre Räder Wutschaufen ein und fuhren schimpfend vom Hof).Der letzte Abschnitt vom S2 Trail wurde gefunden.Wunderschöner Waldabschnitt mit kleinen Pfaden.Technisch anspruchsvoll.Spitzkehre,Flowiges und tolle Steinplatten mit Flussduchquerung kreutzten meinen Weg.Langsam kommt so etwas wie Orientierung auf.Ich versuche Trail auf meine Art zu kombinieren.Eigentlich wollte ich nur 20km fahren.Bin bei 52km geendet.
Die entstandene Komination S2 in Verbindung mit M1 der Snowboardbahn bockt.
Bei guter Streckenführung/Beschilderung würden es deutlich weniger Kilometer und mehr Trail-Spaß geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (5. Juli 2015)

Heute bei moderaten 27grad und Sonne,besuchte eine kleine Fahrgemeinschaft aus Bi.den Trailpark Winterberg.
Langsam haben wir gelernt den Trailpark zu "lesen".Er wird immer besser.
Die Weltcupstrecke für die Snowboarder ist einfach der Hammer.

Neues aus der Flow & Trailwelt
Nicht gerade billig!Die Supertrail map/app :http://www.bergansichten.com/763-geheimtipps-fuer-die-hosentasche

20.6.15 hat Sölden erföffnet:http://www.bike-magazin.de/news/szene/mtb-trail-opening-in-soelden/a26031.html

Die Röhn zieht nach: http://www.flowtrail-kreuzberg.de/

Da darf der längste Flow-Country Europas nicht feheln:
http://www.freeride-magazine.com/re...ntry-strecke-europas/a23759.html#.VZlv2EaymJx

Kleines aber feines aus dem Schwarzwald auch nicht.:
http://enduro-mtb.com/news-nagold-im-schwarzwald-eroeffnet-offiziellen-bike-trail/


----------



## Deleted 175627 (10. Juli 2015)

Sommerliche Knee Pads für den Trail-Surf ? Nach einigen Suchaktionen im Netz wurden meine G-Form X-Pro Schoner aus meinen Longboardzeiten reaktiviert.nicht nur Prima Klima und passend für Trikottasche.
So schnell kann es gehen.Die Protektorenhersteller stehen zur Zeit auf Light-Schoner.
Die Aktuelle Ausgabe World of MTB hat sie getestet.
Testsieger:für Tour Trail die G-Form.Schöner Nebeneffekt:40Grad Syntetikprogramm und ab in die Waschmaschiene.


----------



## oppaunke (11. Juli 2015)

Hast du Erfahrung mit der Genehmigung eines Trailparks?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. Juli 2015)

Erfahrung nein.Ich habe mich erkundigt was nötig gewesen wäre um einen Punptrack und/oder ein Trailpark in Bi. zu realisieren.
Profihilfe  durch die Dimb eingeholt.Bei der Überzeugungsarbeit einen Verein mit ins Boot zu nehmen,gescheitert.Eigene Vereinsründung und Zeitaufwand ließen mich in den Sessel zurückfallen.


----------



## oppaunke (12. Juli 2015)

Rein naiv würde ich behaupten, in HX gibts eine Mountainbiketruppe über den Ruderverein (!?) und die Gegend um HX wäre idealstens bis perfekt dafür.Zumal HX auch dringend neue Touristenhorden anlocken will.
In der Realität siehts leider anders aus.
Zuviele verschiedene Waldbesitzer,Jagdpächter, Grüne.
Dann ist die Politik in HX auch noch viel zu sehr mit sich selbst und ihrer beschissenen Schulpolitik beschäftigt...
Da haben Ideen leider keinen Platz.
Die bekommens ja noch nichtmal hin ihre Fahrradwege und Weltkulturerbe Corvey richtig auszuschildern.
HX will immer viel, kann aber nix.
Ich denke ohne Lobby geht da absolut nichts.Die Eingabe werde ich aber trotzdem mal machen.Ob was bei rum kommt wage ich jedoch stark zu bezweifeln.
Fürs erste werd ich mal bei dem MTB Beauftragten des Rudervereins vorstellig werden...
Ich halte dich mal auf dem Laufenden.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## RadonSlidi (12. Juli 2015)

@delfinsurfer
komme selbst aus dem Sauerland und war gestern noch in Winterberg komisch die Strecke zum Bikepark Winterberg ist ab dem Kreisverkehr wenn du in Winterberg reinkommst gut ausgeschildert. Die Streckenführung ist noch etwas chaotisch wird jetzt aber definitiv von der Stadt Winterberg nachgebessert. Bin den Trail jetzt zum 2xmal gefahren und muss sagen wenn man alle Strecken fährt hier besonders die M und S Strecken hat der Park enormes Potential. Aber mal so eine Frage wenn du schon in Winterberg warst warum bist du nicht auch auf dem Trailground in Brilon gewesen (ca 20 Km entfernt)
Gruß aus dem Sauerland


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. Juli 2015)

War ich dreimal.Nachdem Winterberg aufgemacht hat,spielt Brilon bei mir keinen Walzer mehr.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (15. Juli 2015)

Am Freitag Vormittag geht es nach Winterberg.Eine Mitfahrgelegenheit+Bike besteht.Bei Interesse melden über P.M.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. Juli 2015)

Winterberg ist eine Reise wert.

Neuer Sport? Neuer Helm gesucht: Singeltrailsuf  sicherer durch MIPS.

Eine neue Technologie /Mips macht von sich reden.Leider gibt es zur Zeit nur wenige Helmangebote.

Scott Stego,Poc Trabec,Giro Feature und Bell sind mir ins Auge gefallen.

Im Einsatzbereich laut Hersteller taucht das Wort: Trail Ride häufiger auf.Genau richtig für mich.

Die Test von Pinkbike,Singletracks,Enduro oder MTB-New veranlassen mich doch bis 2016 zu warten.

Obwohl,Giro ist für mich dicht dran.Mir fehlt etwas mehr Lüftung.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08/26/giro-2015-giro-und-mips-gemeisam-fuer-mehr-sicherheit/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomasjung1977 (21. Juli 2015)

Ich finde den Bell mit abnehmbaren Kinnschutz sehr Geil. wird wohl mein nächster sein.


----------



## Danimal (21. Juli 2015)

Mit dem Parachute damals bin ich nicht sehr glücklich geworden. Zum einen hatte ich oben auf dem Berg nie Bock, noch lange den Kinnschutz zu montieren, zum anderen war der Helm (trotz perfekter Größe) nicht so anzulegen, dass er sich beim Sturz auf den Kinnschutz nicht nach oben/unten weggedreht hätte... einen Schutz wie mit einem ernsthaften DH-Helm bekommt man damit meiner Meinung nach jedenfalls nicht hin.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. Juli 2015)

seh ich auch so.Der Bell hat nicht die Zertifizierung eines Downhill-Helmes!
Für dem Flowsingletraisurf wird es wohl der Giro.Tolles Farbdesing.Kommt meinen Dirtpommesschalen sehr nahe.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. Juli 2015)

Die kanadischen Singletrailrennen find ich gut.






weitere infos
http://www.bcbikerace.com/

Na ja,der abendliche Spiegeltrailridge war auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## kris. (23. Juli 2015)

ich denke der bell will auch gar kein dh helm sein.
der neue parachute geht da schon eher in die richtung.


----------



## crossboss (29. Juli 2015)

Ich kann den Met Parachute rundum empfehlenfahre diesen seit einigen Wochen, teils auf Freeride-Tour a`la Deister. Sehr gute Belüftung auch für eher tretlastige Strecken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. Juli 2015)

Am Sonntag treffen wir uns um 10.30h in Winterberg zum Trailsurf.
Unsere Lieblingsrunde:
Start/Info:  Auffahrt L2/L3  Richtung Bremberg.Abfahrt L2/3. Abfahrt M1/2.Hochschieben S2 abfahren. Poppenbergauffahrt. L3/M2 Abfahrt M1Snowboardworldcup.Erneut Poppenberg auffahrt.Abfahrt S2.Am Ende links Resturante/Pause oder rechts und M1.2/M2.2 zur letzten Abfahrt S2.
Ach ja Helm.

 
Ich find Farbe gut.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (4. August 2015)

moin.
Unsere gemütliche Trailpark-Runde in Winterberg.Urlaub: Für Kurzentschlossen.Italien der Livigno Trails & MTB in der Heimat Supertrails


----------



## Mountain77 (4. August 2015)

Livigno ist ein fantastisches Gebiet, der Kona Bikepark top. Bei der Liste Supertrails ist Platz 3. momentan nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen, 2m Regel! ;-)


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. August 2015)

Die Eurobike steht vor der Tür.Erste Informationen der Industrie sickern durch.Trailbike 2016 :

Fahrradhersteller argumentieren häufig,dass viele Biker in Deutschland mit mehr Federweg unterwegs sind als sie brauchen.

120mm wird vorgegeben Z.b: 27.5 Cannondale Habit & Kona macht in Hai Hai 29er Der Renner?:Trailbike fürs Grobe (?) mit 140mm.

Zeitlos das Orange Five RS  & das 2015er Rocky Mountain Sherpa in der Kombination Tail & Reiserad.

Mein Trailbike hat den Federweg,weil es zu meiner Kaufzeit nicht mehr gab.


----------



## kris. (19. August 2015)

Vermutlich sind die Verkaufszahlen für 160mm rückläufig und jetzt wird die Cash cow der letzte Jahre für überflüssig erklärt und eine neue geboren...


----------



## crossboss (19. August 2015)

*Hei Hei*;-)


----------



## poekelz (20. August 2015)

Ich frag mich mittlerweile nach dem SINN dieses Freds 

Anfangs ging es um Erfahrungen mit den (neuen) Trailcentern und dann driftete das ganze in eine Helmdiskussion und jetzt werden hier irgendwelche Eurobike-Neuheiten diskutiert....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. August 2015)

Trail-Kram halt.Ist halt eine spezielle Gruppe Mensch und manchmal von sinnen.
Geplant ist am Samstag ein Besuch im Trailpark Winterberg.
Wir wollen um ca.10.45h dort(am Strecken-Infoschild)unsere Runde starten.
Wir freuen uns auf ein Treffen Gleichgesinnter.


----------



## wolfi (21. August 2015)

moin,
ich frage mich gerade, warum muss ich mit dem auto nach wibe oder brilon düsen um TRAILS zu fahren
ich packe mein radl lediglich ins auto, wenn ich in einen bikepark möchte, in den deister fahre oder in den urlaub.
es gibt so viele schöne trails vor der eigenen haustür die ich nur erFAHREN muss...
einmal trailcenter ist ja ok.... aber jedes zweite we????
spritvergeudung!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2015)

Naja, das obliegt ja nun jedem selbst. Sprit hin oder her...

Interessant wären in diesem Thread allerdings mal weitere Erfahrungsberichte über andere Trailparks. So hatte ich jedenfalls
eingangs den Hintergrund des Threads verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (21. August 2015)

klar obliegt das jedem selbst, ich bin der letzte der jemandem etwas vorschreiben möchte...
aber diese trailmonogamie in verbindung mit längerer anreise möchte ich ja nur anmerken.
gruß
wolfi
(der auch vor der haustür spaß hat ;-) )


----------



## chucki_bo (21. August 2015)

Das meinte ich mit den Erfahrungsberichten... Monogamie


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. August 2015)

wolfi schrieb:


> klar obliegt das jedem selbst, ich bin der letzte der jemandem etwas vorschreiben möchte...
> aber diese trailmonogamie in verbindung mit längerer anreise möchte ich ja nur anmerken.
> gruß
> wolfi
> (der auch vor der haustür spaß hat ;-) )


Setzt dich doc


wolfi schrieb:


> moin,
> ich frage mich gerade, warum muss ich mit dem auto nach wibe oder brilon düsen um TRAILS zu fahren
> ich packe mein radl lediglich ins auto, wenn ich in einen bikepark möchte, in den deister fahre oder in den urlaub.
> es gibt so viele schöne trails vor der eigenen haustür die ich nur erFAHREN muss...
> ...


Stimmt.Schöner wäre ein Trailpark vor Ort mit jährlich wechselnden Linien.Vielleicht gibt es Leute die sich zusammenschließen und bei der Stadt Bielefeld was beantragen.
Nach über 30 Jahren Trails Bielefeld freue ich mich auf eine andere Erbsensuppe.
Trailparks in Deutschland bin ich sieben in diesem Jahr abgefahren.Die Berichterstattung nur von meiner Seite find ich zu einseitug.


----------



## mille_plateaux (21. August 2015)

...um aus der metadiskussion wieder 'rauszukommen; ich war vor ein paar wochen auch 'mal in brilon unterwegs, allerdings ohne anfahrt, da mehr oder weniger umwegsfrei auf einem rückweg vorbeigekommen 

erstmal zum positiven, weil's ja schon toll ist, dass hier - und sei's aus der not - der mtb'ler - auch als tagestourist -  umworben wird und noch nicht einmal notwendigerweise auch geld dalassen muss! 

also....: sehr schön fand ich das atmosphärisch; kein kritisch-abschätziges 'wer zerbremst mir hier wieder den mühsam angelegten hometrail' o.ä. platzhirschgehabe, sondern nette plauderei auf dem parkplatz und auf den (öden und) längeren anstiegen. na, kein wunder, wahrscheinlich ist ja doch, dass man sich nie wieder über die wege fährt, und bestimmt super für schüchternere! prinzipiell gut ist's nat. auch, dass einem eigentlich niemand entgegenkommen oder kreuzen kann, weder auf dem rad noch zu fuß. das schafft sicherheit und für wenig vorausschauende fahrer (kinder!) ist das sicher toll. toll auch die aussicht vom bilstein und überhaupt die landschaft, abwechslungsreich und dank kyril kriegt man von der sonne, so sie denn scheinen sollte, auch richtig was mit....
die trails, um damit zum wichtigsten zu kommen, fand ich persönlich jetzt aber nicht sooooo toll, was m.e.n. an zwei faktoren liegt. zum einen war/ist der untergrund (noch) ziemlich lose. wahrscheinlich ändert sich das noch nach ein, zwei jahren, ich kann's nicht recht beurteilen, vll. sieht's sogar jetzt schon ganz anders aus...zum anderen ist aber ohnehin das meiste so konzipiert, dass zumindest fahrtechnikhonks wie ich häufig nicht so recht auf speed kommen. ich sage nur: gegenanstieg im scheitelpunkt der 90°-kurve...da ist's dann auch häufig egal gewesen, dass ich wg. des schotters ohnehin gefühlt eher seltener wirklich 'flowig' uneterwegs war, obwohl es alles weder steil ist, noch irgendwelche ehrfurchterzeugende obstacles eingebaut sind. kann aber auch sein, dass leute mit deutlich besserer bikebeherrschung da permanent richtig kacheln können, den anderen nutzern schien's an dem nachmittag jedenfalls auch eher so wie mir zu gehen...

insgesamt war's 'n netter nachmittag, aber auch nur, weil ich ja ohnehin fast vorbeikam, bei 'ner extra-anfahrt hätte's mich frustriert. so hat man, wenn man sich hier im teuto sagen wir mal ganz konservativ zwischen oerlinghausen und halle auch nur ein bisschen auskennt, die besseren trail-optionen, auch wenn man zwischendurch dann mal ein paar meter den hermann oder so entlangfahren muss, bis man zum nächsten einstieg kommt. 

grüße und euch allen ein schönes bike-we.


----------



## imfluss (21. August 2015)

Falls jemand mal den Teuto durchfährt oder von hinten aufrollen möchte :
Es gibt sehr schöne Trails zwischen Tecklenburg und Hörstel.
Bin gerne bereit, da Tipps zu geben oder Touren zu organisieren. S1-Flow mit einem Mix aus Waldboden, gelegentlich etwas steinig, naturnah gebaute Kicker+Sprünge hier und dort.


----------



## criscross (21. August 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Falls jemand mal den Teuto durchfährt oder von hinten aufrollen möchte :
> Es gibt sehr schöne Trails zwischen Tecklenburg und Hörstel.
> Bin gerne bereit, da Tipps zu geben oder Touren zu organisieren. S1-Flow mit einem Mix aus Waldboden, gelegentlich etwas steinig, naturnah gebaute Kicker+Sprünge hier und dort.



das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an 
wenn du ne Tour startest, sag Bescheid !
meine Anfrage bei den Teutobikern verlief seiner Zeit leider im Sande,
die wollten keine fremden Biker in ihrem Revier.......


----------



## Deleted 175627 (21. August 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> das hört sich ja mal richtig gut an
> wenn du ne Tour startest, sag Bescheid !
> meine Anfrage bei den Teutobikern verlief seiner Zeit leider im Sande,
> die wollten keine fremden Biker in ihrem Revier.......


Für mich auch.Tecklenburg und Hörstel bin ich dabei.


----------



## imfluss (21. August 2015)

Sehr cool. Wer spontan ist kommt morgen zu 13 Uhr zum Wanderparkplatz "Nasses Dreieck", gut erreichbar über die Ausfahrt Hörstel auf der A30. Ansonsten haben wir noch eine Feierabendrunde für Dienstag und falls jemand spontan unter der Woche losmöchte kann er mich auch gern anschreiben.


----------



## criscross (21. August 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Wer spontan ist kommt morgen zu 13 Uhr zum Wanderparkplatz "Nasses Dreieck", gut erreichbar über die Ausfahrt Hörstel auf der A30. Ansonsten haben wir noch eine Feierabendrunde für Dienstag und falls jemand spontan unter der Woche losmöchte kann er mich auch gern anschreiben.


bin morgen leider schon in Winterberg unterwegs .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (21. August 2015)

Ich bin den Trailpark in Winterberg mal nach einem Bikepark-Tag (in Teilen) abgeritten. Naja, ganz nett. Aber ehrlich gesagt ist der Teuto (auch nach 20 Jahren) abwechslungsreicher und direkt vor der Haustür. Deswegen setze ich mich jedenfalls nicht ins Auto ;-). Bei einem Bikepark finde ich abgesteckte und von Experten gebaute Abfahrten super, weil ich mich auf Fahrbarkeit, ordentliche Landungen und geplanten "Flow" verlassen kann. Bei Touren hat mir das einfach noch nie gefehlt, da finde ich das sogar etwas langweilig. Andererseits: Jedem das seine


----------



## Deleted 175627 (22. August 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Wer spontan ist kommt morgen zu 13 Uhr zum Wanderparkplatz "Nasses Dreieck", gut erreichbar über die Ausfahrt Hörstel auf der A30. Ansonsten haben wir noch eine Feierabendrunde für Dienstag und falls jemand spontan unter der Woche losmöchte kann er mich auch gern anschreiben.


Kann auch nicht.Bin schon in Winterberg verabredet.


----------



## imfluss (14. September 2015)

Morgen Abend startet eine Trailrunde um 17 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Nasses Dreieck ( https://www.google.de/maps/place/52...,7.607265,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0 ) 
Wir fahren entspannt hoch und jeder wie er möchte runter, unten dann kurz sammeln und weiter zum nächsten Trail - bis kurz vor 20 Uhr weils dann dunkel wird.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. September 2015)

In der letzten Zeit werden werden gelegentlich geführte Touren am Bike Park Bienenschmidt angeboten.Nicht vor all zu langer Zeit wurde eine Trail-Tour angeoten.
Stefan hat die Tour gefahren und die Daten gespeichert.Vielleicht hast  du lust die Runde(geführt)anzubieten.


----------



## criscross (17. September 2015)

imfluss schrieb:


> Morgen Abend startet eine Trailrunde um 17 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz Nasses Dreieck ( https://www.google.de/maps/place/52°16'47.9"N+7°36'26.1"E/@52.279979,7.607265,17z/data=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0x0 )
> Wir fahren entspannt hoch und jeder wie er möchte runter, unten dann kurz sammeln und weiter zum nächsten Trail - bis kurz vor 20 Uhr weils dann dunkel wird.



hallo @imfluss ,
danke für die Einladung,
aber unter der Woche sind mir knapp 90km Anfahrt doch  etwas too much....
vielleicht gibts es ja an einem WE noch mal die Möglichkeit auf eine Trail Tour.


----------



## criscross (17. September 2015)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> In der letzten Zeit werden werden gelegentlich geführte Touren am Bike Park Bienenschmidt angeboten.Nicht vor all zu langer Zeit wurde eine Trail-Tour angeoten.
> Stefan hat die Tour gefahren und die Daten gespeichert.Vielleicht hast  du lust die Runde(geführt)anzubieten.



hallo George,
können wir gerne mal fahren,
aber du schläfst ja Samstags immer so lange....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (17. September 2015)

Wir fahren Samstag ab 13 Uhr für ca. 4 Stunden im Teuto. Bestes Wetter vorhergesagt


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. September 2015)

Danke für die Einladung und Guiden einer schönen Trailtour.


----------



## Mountain77 (20. September 2015)

Delfinsurfer, war ein ja noch ein schöner Zufall dich und deine beiden Kollegen (criscross?) Im Landgasthof Gruß zu treffen und kennen zu lernen. War ein gutes Gespräch.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## criscross (20. September 2015)

jo.....war ja ein netter Zufall, sich da nach der Tour zu treffen 

hier der höchste Punkt der heutigen Tour....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Oktober 2015)

So,nun ist es so weit.Die erste offizielle MTB-Trails Halde (seid Jahren)aus dem Pott wird beschildert und erhält ein Event.
Früher bin ich die Jumpline und Singletraillinie gefahren.Bin mal gespannt was neu gebuddelt wurde.

Vielleicht sieht man sich am Sonntag: http://frc-herten.de/trail-opening/


----------



## poekelz (9. Oktober 2015)

Vielleicht für die SUCHE ganz interessant:

http://www.mybikemap.de/

Eine neue Seite für Flowtrails und Bikeparks.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Oktober 2015)

Letztes Wochenende im Enduro und Bikepark Ochsenkopf  mit Übernachtung im Bullheadhouse verbracht.Geschrieben wurde ausgibieg.
Hier nur ein paar Anmerkungen:
Es handelt sich nicht um eine DH Strecke wie wir sie aus unsere Gegend kennen(ruhiger Zock).
Im oberen Teil verblockte Steinfelder. Kleine Sprünge.Unterere  Abschnitt:Flow-Trail.
Wer nur Flow möchte kann vom Startpunkt aus den M - Wanderweg fahren und mit dem unteren Abschnitt kombinieren.
2015 wurde hier ein Enduro one ausgetragen.
Die Strecken sind naturbelassen und führen durch wunderschöne Landschaftsgebiete .Auch hier eher in Abteilung Flow-Trails zu packen.
Auf Fragen nach Streckenabschnitten und Wegbeschreibungen der Endurostrecke,herschte Zurückhaltung.Hier mal Zeichnungen.

    

Günstige Unterkunft direkt am Wald und Seilbahn. Toller Lanschaft und Flowtrais .Gerne wieder.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (26. Oktober 2015)

*Mountainbike Flowtrail Saisonabschluss am 31. Oktober 2015 mit Liftshuttle und Hüttenfest in Bad Endbach !*
Die legale Mountainbike Strecke in Bad Endbach feiert Saisonabschluss. Am 31. Oktober läuft der Skilift in Hartenrod von 12.00 bis 17.00 Uhr wieder für alle Radfahrer! Die Anker, die im Winter Skifahrer die 800 Meter lange Piste hochziehen, werden für den Transport von Bike und Biker modifiziert. So können die Biker Kraft und Kondition für die anspruchsvollen Abfahrtsstrecken sparen. Die Skihütte ist bewirtet und bietet kalte und heiße Getränke, Würstchen, Kuchen und mehr.

*Wochenende in Bad Endbach verbringen! *
Der Flowtrail Bad Endbach ist bis einschließlich 1. November geöffnet, das heißt es darf noch das ganze Wochenende gefahren werden!  

*Flowtrail in bestem Zustand*
Das Flowtrail Team des MSC Salzbödetal e.V. bringt den Flowtrail zum Saisonabschluss nochmals in TOP Zustand. Bereits an den letzten Wochenenden wurde Anlieger und Wurzeln aufgefüllt, Sprünge repariert und in den letzten Tagen wird nochmals Laub von der Strecke entfernt. 
_*Vielleicht sieht mann sich.*_


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. November 2015)

Gestern sind wir dem Wetter zum Trotz im Dorf geblieben um den Flow zu finden.
Es ging vom Haller Weg in Richtung Bieber-Trail.
Eine entspannte Singeltrail-Runde im herbstlich gekleideten Teutoburger Wald.
Ich weiß gerade nicht,ob man die GPS-Daten öffentlich machen soll oder nicht.
Vielleicht ein Thema für unseren geplanten monatlichen Stammtisch in der realen Welt in Bielefeld?


----------



## criscross (9. November 2015)

das mit den GPS Daten lass mal lieber,
nich das sich beim Nachfahren einer/eine  die Ohren bricht, die Kette reisst oder verloren geht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Moinsen,

kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum der Trailpark Winterberg und auch der Trailground Brilon im Winter dicht machen, bzw. die Strecken gesperrt sind? Mir kann keiner glaubhaft machen, dass da den ganzen Winter gebuddelt wird.

Ich persönlich würde zudem eine Liste von im Winter befahrbaren Spots hilfreich finden. Damit sind natürlich nicht unsere Hometrails gemeint, sondern eher offizielle Spots 

Danke.


----------



## Über (16. November 2015)

Ich denke dies liegt eben genau daran, dass in Winter eher nicht so viel gemacht wird/ werden soll.
Die Trailpflege im Winter, wenn witterungsbedingt mehr "zerbombt" wird, wäre wahrscheinlich zu zeit- / arbeitsintensiv.
Könnte ich mir zumindest als plausiblen Grund vorstellen.

Gruß
Über


----------



## 3rdNERD (16. November 2015)

Klingt in der Tat plausibel - obwohl ich bei manchen Trails den Verdacht nicht los werde, dass sie ohnehin nur einmal im Frühjahr etwas Pflege bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. November 2015)

alles spekulativ.in der neuzeit steht auf der internseite winterberg ein ansprechpartner mit telefonnummer.


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. November 2015)

Stimmt, aber leider steht dort auch, dass im Winter die Strecken gesperrt sind 
Ob ich die Gründe dafür nachvollziehen und billigen kann oder nicht, wird für die Betreiber wohl kaum eine Rolle spielen.


----------



## kris. (17. November 2015)

Sowas hat auch gerne mal mit der Verkehrssicherungspflicht des Waldbesitzers zu tun.
Ich denke es wäre ein unverhältnismässiger Aufwand nach jedem heftigen Schneefall oder Wintersturm die gesamten Trails auf Astbruch etc. zu kontrollieren. Sowas kommt im Sauerland ja etwas häufiger vor als im grünen OWL.


----------



## 3rdNERD (17. November 2015)

Dann gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass es wirklich gute Gründe für die Sperrungen gibt - auch wenn mich das jetzt nicht wirklich glücklicher macht


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. November 2015)

3rdNERD schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber leider steht dort auch, dass im Winter die Strecken gesperrt sind
> Ob ich die Gründe dafür nachvollziehen und billigen kann oder nicht, wird für die Betreiber wohl kaum eine Rolle spielen.


wenn man nicht anruft,nachfragt,bleibt alles spekulation.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (9. Dezember 2015)

Fat Biken ist auf den Trails voll im Trend.
Da sich der Winter in unserer Region eher in Grenzen hält und die meisten Bikes noch keinen Schnee unter sich hatten,
hier mal was für dein Winterurlaub:

http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-trails/20-popular-fat-bike-trails-youve-never-heard-of/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (9. Dezember 2015)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Fat Biken ist auf den Trails voll im Trend.
> Da sich der Winter in unserer Region eher in Grenzen hält und die meisten Bikes noch keinen Schnee unter sich hatten,
> hier mal was für dein Winterurlaub:
> 
> http://www.singletracks.com/blog/mtb-trails/20-popular-fat-bike-trails-youve-never-heard-of/




nur nen bissle weit * draussen *


----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. Dezember 2015)

Am 27.12.15 werde ich eine kleine Trail-Surf-MTB-Runde fahren.

Treffpunkt ist der Japanische Garten in Bielefeld/Bethel

 Anfahrt: http://www.bielefeld.de/de/stadtplan.html?id_addr=00000000000E542A

Start um 12.00h, locker vom hocker und in "Aller Ruhe" ca. 2,5 St. auf der Scala  S2 mit Luft zum +

Wer Lust hat kann sich gern anschließen

Wir fahren einfach so,aus Spass am MTB (keine Rennen)


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Klingt super. Hoffe Ihr habt Spaß gerade. Mußte heute erst meinen Shifter reparieren und würde gerne die Tage noch los. Gibt's ne Wiederholung?

Gruß, Lars


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo George, danke für die klasse Trail Tour


----------



## Deleted 175627 (27. Dezember 2015)

Es wi


Sonnenstern28 schrieb:


> Klingt super. Hoffe Ihr habt Spaß gerade. Mußte heute erst meinen Shifter reparieren und würde gerne die Tage noch los. Gibt's ne Wiederholung?
> 
> Gruß, Lars



Du hast ja wiklich pech.erst das schaltwerk und nun der shifter.vielleich klappt es mal gemeinsam.

Eine hometrailtour biete ich selten an,sprich zwei - drei mal im jahr.

langsam berg auf um sich zu unterhalten und gelegentliche schiebepassagen ist nicht jedermanns sache.
gruss george


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (27. Dezember 2015)

Ja, wobei der Shifter ein Folgeproblem der gebrochenen Schaltwerkschraube war...

Naja, wenn Ihr das nächste Mal wieder fahrt, klinke ich mich ein - oder ich zeige Euch meinen Hometrail hier zw. Olderdissen und Halle.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Januar 2016)

Zur Zeit halte ich mich in St.Wendel auf.Bekannt durch das Mountainbike Cross Country.
Hab bei Schneegestöbere den Bericht in der 4/15 Freeride über Trailbikes gelesen.Wer will`s wissen,egal.
Nach einigen kurzen Ausfahrten wurde deutlich,daß auch schöne Trails die Wege kreuzen.
Im Ort gibt es Sa. den Treff am Radstudio Bock.Oder einfach die Jungs vom Nachbarort Ottweiler anschreiben.
Wer in der Nähe ist,einfach mal einen kurzen Stopp einplanen oder auch nicht.


----------



## Stoertebiker (14. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Weiß hier jemand ob Brilon und Winterberg mittlerweile wieder befahrbar sind?

EDIT: Hab grad auf tourismus-brilon.de gesehen das die Trails in Brilon ab dem 16.03. wieder freigegeben sind.
Wegen Winterberg konnte ich jedoch noch nix finden ...


----------



## Danimal (14. März 2016)

Ein Blick in die Webcams gibt schnell Aufschluss:

http://www.skiliftkarussell.de/aktuell/webcams.html


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. März 2016)

Winterberg 1.mai.2016


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. März 2016)

Auf Besuch in Darmstadt.Schnell machte Burg Frankenstein die Runde.Nix wie hin.Wer da mal in der Nähe sein sollte,ein Tag Spielspaß ist grantiert.Die Rinne,Start an der Burg,ist ein schöner Singletrail zum Durchsurfen.Einfach und locker weg.Rechts und Links,keiner weiss wie das in den Waldgekommen ist,kreutzen üppige Sprungpassagen.Auf Versteckspiel wurde wenig Wert gelegt.An der Anfahrtsstr. befinden sich reichlich Parkmöglichkeiten.
http://www.singletracks.com/bike-trails/burg-frankenstein.html


----------



## Mittelgebirge (18. März 2016)

In Brilon war das Wetter heute traumhaft. Allerdings waren die Trails rund um den Bilstein wirklich noch sehr aufgeweicht...eine fiese Lehm und Kieselstein Kombination, die einem da um die Ohren fliegt. Grundsätzlich sieht man aber schon, dass die Trails überarbeitet und gepflegt wurden.


----------



## Mountain77 (18. März 2016)

Dem Schattenwurf nach haben wir uns wohl knapp verpasst. ;-)


----------



## Mittelgebirge (19. März 2016)

Könnte sein, dass ich euch gehört habe. Kurz bevor ich oben los bin sind ein paar den Gipfeltrail abgefahren. Das mit dem Stöckchen kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Eine Waschmöglichkeit unten am Parkplatz wäre was feines gewesen...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. April 2016)

gestern in brilon bei strahlenden sonnenschein und trockenen trails die strecken abgefahren.der park wurde für die neue saison gepflegt und hergerichtet.die parkplätze waren belegt,sprich das gelände wird gut angenommen.mit wohlwollen 20km,ist man recht schnell durch.ein abstecher nach willingen wurde von schnee begleitet.schade eigentlich.


----------



## Mountain77 (10. April 2016)

Gestern habe ich mir Wege in der Umgebung des Trailgrounds angesehen. Ich habe nicht viel erwähnenwertes gefunden, wer sich aber für Segelfliegen interesiert sollte nach verlassen des letzten Trails der grossen Runde am "Schwarzes Haupt" rechts fahren. In circa 500m Entfernung hat man einen sehr guten Blick auf die Startbahn des kleinen Flughafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoertebiker (12. April 2016)

Ich hab mal auf der Seite vom Trailground winterberg geschaut.
Da steht geschlossen bis 31.3. jedoch könnten die schließzeiten verlängert bzw verkürzt werden.
Irgendwer hat hier mal 1. Mai geschrieben.
Kann man das bestätigen oder gibt's das irgendwo zum nachlesen?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (12. April 2016)

macht immer mit dem bikepark auf.diese jahr etwas früher.

http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/de/


----------



## Deleted 175627 (31. Mai 2016)

So,Willingen ist um.Wetter wie immer gut.Abseits des Trubels wurden am Freitag(wie immer )die Hochheide,Langenberg und sonstige schöne Trails gefahren.Teilweise konnten Enduroabschnitte mit genutzt werden,da einige Trails mit eingebunden wurden.Würd sagen soft Enduro in Willingen .Egal,wir fahren fahren lockere Trails und hatten spass bei Sonne pur.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Juni 2016)

Fährt jemand zum ersten Bikefestival zum Trailground?

http://brilon-totallokal.de/2016/04...und-5-juni-direkt-am-trailground-in-brilon-2/


----------



## kris. (3. Juni 2016)

leider keine zeit. 
hör ich jetzt aber auch zum ersten mal von...


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Juni 2016)

Das erste Bikefestival ist gestern am Trailground Brilon zu Ende gegangen.Klein aber fein.Hoch engagiert und mit tollen kostenlosen Angeboten kann die Leistung der Freiwilligen Helfer bewertet werden.Gefürte Touren,Fahrtechnktraining und reine Frauen-MTB-Angebote lassen die Herzen höher schlagen.Ich hoffe,das es in Zukunft so weitergeführt wird.Ein zweites Event ist nach Auskunft einiger Mitarbeiter fest in Planung.Die Wettkampf -Strecke geht in den Flow -Enduro-Bereich.Für den Shuttle zum Startpunkt wird gesorgt.Was ein Service.Mit 25 Euro Gebühr ist ein Start möglich.Ich hab schon mal ein Kreutz im Kalender 2017 gemacht.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (4. August 2016)

Der Sommer lässt weiter auf sich warten.Ähnlich verliefen meine Trail-Besuche in den letzten Wochen.Besonder spektakulär sollten sie sein.Namhafte Zeitschriften lösen nach dem lesen der Berichte das Gefühl des sofortigen Aufbruchs aus.Spektakulär oder Neudeutsch Hype ,nur bedingt,ist meine Antwort.Flow am Geißkopf,hab den angekündigten ah-effect nicht gefunden.Dort soll was für E-Biker entstehen.Herr Schneider wird es richten.Östereich ist eine Reise wert.Namhafte Flow-Trails und Park`s (vier)besucht.Auch wenn es einem Flow-Trail nicht unbedingt entsprich,Wagrain ist mein Favorit.Geschmack und Hype ist halt variabel.

Für Winterberg plant Herr Schneider gerade eine Flow-Strecke.Wollen hoffen das dann Flow drin ist wenn es auf dem Hinweisschild steht.

Auch für den Familenfreudlichen Trailpark in Brilon ein Hinweis.Wenn Familien mit Kindern für den Sport begeistert werden sollen,bitte die Dornenranken schneiden.

Trailground-Winterberg darf nicht vergessen werden.Die Beschilderung!!!.Lezte Woche bin ich allein gestartet und zu acht durchs Ziel.
Ach ja,am Sonntag fahren wir wieder.Vielleicht trift man sich so gegen 11.00h.


----------



## Ostwestfale87 (10. August 2016)

Klinke mich hier mal kurz ein, da ich hier fleißig mitlese und sehe, dass ihr herumkommt:

Hat jemand Tipps für Anfänger-taugliche Touren mit flowigen Trails am Gardasee ?
Ich fahre in 2 Wochen mit meiner Freundinn runter - zum Niveau - ich fahre seit
ca 2 1/2 Jahren, meine Freundinn seit ca 1 1/2 Jahren - konditionell sieht es diese
Saison zeitbedingt nicht soooo rosig aus  - nun zieht es uns aber doch auf die Räder
in den Süden - Trailparks, wie in Brilon und Winterberg stellten technisch keinerlei
Probleme da.

Freue mich auf eure Tipps - gerne auch mit Verweis auf GPS Daten (gpx) - Danke !!!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (7. September 2016)

Heute ein Besuch der Zeche Ewald amHoheward.Deutlich wird beim befahren der Enduro & Sinletrail-Strecke das der Freeride Club Herten in dem Gebiet regiert.Die Strecken sind in einem schlechten Zustand.Die Beschilderung geht gar nicht.Auch wenn Lokale von ständigen Schilderkau berichten.Teilstücke enden im "Nichts".Kleine Sprünge und Anliegerkurven eine Katastrophe.Wer heftige Sprünge sucht und keine Scheu vor Schiebeeinlagen hat,ist hier richtig.Die Gehnemigung der Stadt für ein Enduro und Singletrail Steckenanteil wird ,meiner Meinung nach, vom Verein nur vorgeschoben um ihr Freeridgen auszuleben.Ein erneuter Besuch,mit Zielsetzung Enduro oder Singletrail rocken, wird für micht nicht mehr in Betracht gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imfluss (7. September 2016)

Hi,

an alle Freunde des gepflegten Trailcruisens : 
am 17.9. laden wir zu einer großen Trailtour durch den Teuto ein. 
Abfahrt ist um 12 Uhr am Nassen Dreieck in Hörstel ( https://goo.gl/maps/ZntPu5Fy9e72 )
Es geht dann für 4-5 Stündchen in lockerem Tempo über flowige Wege - alles hardtailtauglich, aber alles unter Freerider macht auch Spaß 
Im Anschluß werden wir gemeinsam Grillen und den ein oder anderen Hopfensmoothie schlürfen.
Falls es warm genug ist, gerne Badeklamotten mitbringen denn dann gehts noch in den Kanal. 
Wer mitmacht bitte bis zum 12.9. per PN bei mir anmelden.

Happy Trails!


----------



## criscross (17. September 2016)

wow....was für eine geile Trail Tour ,
nach dem Reinfall letzte Woche bei Radsport Schriewer, 
endlich mal wieder richtige Enduro Trails.

An dieser Stelle noch mal vielen Dank an @imfluss fürs Guiden und für das after-race Bier !


----------



## imfluss (27. September 2016)

Nächste Teuto Trailtour geht Sonntag um 10 Uhr ab dem Wanderparkplatz Dörenther Klippen an der Münsterstr. ( https://goo.gl/maps/q1suPYcjxWU2 ). Wer mitkommen möchte ist willkommen, bitte kurz Bescheid geben für die Planung


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2016)

Coole Trails dort. Sind da schon mehrmals gefahren.....


----------



## Deleted 175627 (29. September 2016)

Ich kann dieses mal nicht dabei sein.Vier Ü-50er hatten gestern eine Trainingsrunde eingeschoben.


----------



## imfluss (29. September 2016)

Tolles Abendrot  
Wir verlegen übrigens den Startpunkt etwas Richtung Bielefeld, falls doch noch jemand mitkommen möchte einfach melden für Info's.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Oktober 2016)

Nicht vergessen! Brilon Trailground Testen

Für Kurzentschlossene. Morgen Abend in Bielefeld NaturFreunde-Mountainbiketour .

Vielleicht trifft mann sich.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (24. Oktober 2016)

Einmal King sein.

Am 5.11.16 haben Teilnemer die Möglichkeit of Hoppenbruch

Vielleicht trifft man sich.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. November 2016)

Ein herlicher Trailtag neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Wer es noch nicht wuste,hier mal eine Abendveranstaltung Flow
im Haus Neuland.


----------



## Mountain77 (13. November 2016)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> Ein herlicher Trailtag neigt sich dem Ende zu.
> Wer es noch nicht wuste,hier mal eine Abendveranstaltung Flow
> im Haus Neuland.



War eine schöne Veranstaltung, keine Minute langweilig.
Die in Haralds 301 verbaute Eightpins Sattelstütze finde ich klasse, tolles Ansprechen.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (14. November 2016)

Ich fand den Siegener Wald herausragen.Ach ja,da wo bei ihm der Flow begann.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (20. Dezember 2016)

Am 27.12.16 fahren wir  mit uneren Rädern eine kleine Verdauungs-Trail-Surf-Runde.

Treffpunkt ist der Japanische Garten in Bielefeld/Bethel

Anfahrt: http://www.bielefeld.de/de/stadtplan.html?id_addr=00000000000E542A

Start um 12.00h, locker vom hocker und in "Aller Ruhe" ca. 2,5 St. auf der Scala S mit Luft zum +

Wer Lust hat kann sich gern anschließen

Wir fahren einfach so,aus Spass am MTB (keine Rennen).


----------



## imfluss (20. Dezember 2016)

Wenn das Wetter und die Stimmung eine Verlängerung zulassen dann würd ich mir auch gern mal Bielefeld angucken.


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch ein Bild von der heutigen Trail Tour.
Noch mal vielen Dank an @delfinsurfer für's guiden und den klasse Trails


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. Februar 2017)

So,die ersten 2017er Trailbike Test`s sind raus.Wer was" Neues" sucht,der findet vielleicht was passendes für sich.

Ein schöner Trailtag geht zu Ende.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. Februar 2017)

Gerade beliebt oder besser gesagt,Trail-Bikes & Co im offenen Visier der Industrie.Nach dem ,hier in den News,das 2016er Trailbike gekürt wurde, müssen wir 26er Oldschoolbiker uns langsam sorgen machen,den Anschluß nicht zu verpassen.
Wer jedoch Oldschool bleiben möchte,hier mal was(vielleicht) interessantes für die 26er-Tannenwaldsurfer.

Es gibt sie noch Top 26er Felgen mit 25mm und 30mm Innenmaße. Maxxis sei dank,es gibt neu in 26 die WT Ausführung.
Mein Tip: vorn WT Minion 3c ,hinten auf WT verzichten und den neuen Aggressor.Ansonten den Dual minnion W.T.hinten.

Gut das es für heute Regenbekleidung gab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Mai 2017)

war heute eine nette Trail Tour mit @imfluss, @mawe , @the_Shot und Gästen !
Gerne wieder.


----------



## the_Shot (20. Mai 2017)

War eine klasse Runde mit richtig netten Leuten, Dankeschön [emoji111]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## imfluss (20. Mai 2017)

Jau war herrlich. Sind noch bei Oma eingekehrt, haben fürstlich gespeist und sind dann mit vollem Magen zum Quellental. Das war genial dort, richtig schöne Jumptrails. Glücklicherweise haben wir dann noch einen Local namens Udo getroffen, der uns noch ein Stück weiter Richtung "Unterm Peter" oder so ähnlich geführt hat. Da gabs dann nochmal ein paar sich kreuzende Lines mit teilweise amtlichen Sprüngen drin. Gegen 20 Uhr waren wir dann durch - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Ein sehr geiler Tag, danke an alle die dabei waren. Natürlich seid ihr jederzeit bei uns willkommen =)


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. Mai 2017)

Hier auch Dank von einem unerwähnten Gast 
Sehr angenehme Truppe heute, top Wetter und Trails unter der Gürtellinie...immer wieder gerne und beim nächsten Mal bitte lieber mehr als weniger!


----------



## criscross (21. Mai 2017)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Hier auch Dank von einem unerwähnten Gast
> und beim nächsten Mal bitte lieber mehr als weniger!


das " weniger "  lag ja nur am knappen Zeitmanagement eines Gastfahrers


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Mai 2017)

Das mit dem Apres-Bier hat ja dieses Mal schon super geklappt deshalb bestell ich dann hiermit fürs nächste Mal einen Shuttle-Service. 
Lässt sich deine Frau nicht einweisen, so könnte man dann auch eine Kuchenpause unterwegs einplanen. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht, tolle Truppe und gerne wieder!


----------



## mawe (22. Mai 2017)

Jo. Das war eine klasse Tour am Samstag!
Besten Dank auch von mir fürs Guiding und an alle Mitfahrer für die schicke Tour.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (22. Mai 2017)

Heute im Trailground Brilon lag der Flyer aus.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2017)

Gestern von einem MTB-Rider beim Becker gesichtet und mir zugesandt.Nochmals der Aufruf:das macht man nicht.
Sehr gefährlich auch die Werkzeuge einfach vor Ort liegen zu lassen.Nicht auszudenken wenn ein Biker stürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (1. Juli 2017)

Gestern wurde im WDR eine Doku über Radfahren in NRW ausgestrahlt.
Es wurde deutlich,das Pättken  /Viedeo der Ursprung des heutigen Trailsurfen ist.
Es wird gezeigt was an Hindernissen erlaubt ist.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Juli 2017)

Gibt es einen Link zum kompletten Beitrag?


----------



## kris. (1. Juli 2017)

gibbet: http://www1.wdr.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/doku-am-freitag/video-radland-nrw-100.html


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Juli 2017)

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 175627 (16. August 2017)

*Touristen sollen keine Finanzlöcher stopfen! *


----------



## chucki_bo (16. August 2017)

Mag die Gesetzeslage widerspiegeln, stimmt aber mit der Realität nicht überein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. August 2017)

Ein schöner Tag neigt sich im Feuchtbiotop Trail Park Winterberg dem Ende zu.
Durch die neuen & kostenlosen Streckenkarten und Wegführung wird das Areal nochmals aufgewertet.

Leider hat sich: So schonen Sie Wege und Pfade beim Biken à la Fahrtechnik-Experte Stefan Herrmann nicht herumgesprochen .

Traurig: Nur weil kl.Pfützen auf der Traillinie entstanden sind,werden Waldautobahnen gefräst.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (15. September 2017)

Am W.E bebt der Hahnenklee im Harz.Wer gern abseits des Trubel die Singletrails besuchen möchte,hier ein paar infos von meinem Besuch am letzten Wochenende.Landschaftlich auf schönen Wegen und stromfrei können die Trails gefunden werden.O.K altbackend mit Karte.Dafür H2O und Reisfest.St.Andreas (mit Flow Bikepark )war eine gute Basisstation und das Naturfreundehaus bietet günstige Unterkunftsangebote.Aber Vorsicht ! Der Boden kann feucht sein.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (25. Dezember 2017)

Am 27.12.18 laden wir zu unserer järhlichen kleinen  Weihnachts-Verdauungs-Trail-Surf-Runde ein

Treffpunkt ist der Japanische Garten in Gadderbaum

Anfahrt: http://www.bielefeld.de/de/stadtplan.html?id_addr=00000000000E542A

Start um 11.30 h, locker vom hocker und in "Aller Ruhe" ca. 2,5 St. auf der Scala S mit Luft zum +

Wer Lust hat kann sich gern anschließen

Wir fahren einfach so,aus Spass am MTB (keine Rennen).


----------



## Deleted 175627 (6. Januar 2018)

Am 9.01.18 werden die Wanderwege/senne-ubbedissen-oerlinghausen von 9.30h-13.30h für Spaziergänger gespert(siehe Bild).
Gut das ich Mountainbiker bin.Aber Vorsicht , nicht nur Wildschweine können von den Jägern aufs Korn genommen werden.
Fünf Hundestaffeln sollen die Wildschweine aufscheuchen um eine erfolgreiche Drückjagd der Borstentiere zu garantieren.
Wer die A2 mit dem Bike überquert,es ist Tempolimit achzig!

Ach total vergessen:Ein Bild von unserer kl.Weihnachtsverdaungs-Trail-Tour.Schlappe 20km und leider nur 700Höhenmeter.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (17. Januar 2018)

Eine schöne Trailtour neigt sich dem Ende zu. Die Teilnehmerzahl war heute überschaubar
Der überraschende Wintereinbruch war auf den Trails,heute,ein Highlight. Nur Bergab bremsen war überbewertet.
Ich liebe Stahl am Bike.Bin aber über meine neue 2018er Manitou Luftpumpe überrascht. Kann neuerlich die Thyssen Krupp Krise verstehen;
da meine neu erworbene Manitou gabel auch nur für den Negativfederweg Stahl nutzt. genug geredet.


----------



## Deleted 175627 (28. Februar 2018)

Heute auf dem höchsten Berg von Bielefeld mußte ich an den Film The Frozen Road denken.

Lob für meinen Reifenhersteller.Eeingefroren die Mischung am V.R. Marvic muß wieder her.

Abgesehen von dem verstecken Eis unter der Neuschneedecke ,eine super Trailtour wenn, ja wenn…die Waldbesitzer Aktuelle Stunde OWL geschaut hätten.
Es wurde bekannt gegeben ,das die Aufräumarbeiten ,nach dem Sturm , weit hinter dem Zeitplan liegen.

Der Borkenkäfer scharrt mit der Hufe.

Mein Eindruck war, das der letzte Termin zu Abholzen genutzt wurde.

Auf der heutigen Tour konnte man zusehen , das im Akort abgeholzt wurde um auch die letzten Trails und kleinen Wanderwege zu versperren. Pausenbrot bei laufenden Motor,  im Wagen sitzend, mitten auf dem Weg parkend mit eingeschlossen. War aber auch kalt heut.

Leider sind auch die Frank Kickert Trailtouren betroffen. Sechs Bäume Auffahrt Spiegeltrail.

Gut das es den Tannenwald gibt. Der geht immer. Ach ja,Bilder & Viedeos sind bei mir immer ohne GPS


----------



## Deleted 175627 (19. April 2018)

Wo  Fuchs , Hirsch & Wildsau Trail gute Nacht sagen : Vogelsberg Arena /Hoherodskopf .

Start : MTB Zentrum  63679 Schotten  Hoherodskopfstr. 2

Nach einem Bericht aus einer Fahrradzeitung dachte ich , nix wie hin. Trails , das ist genau dein Ding. Die Seite des Radverein   Schotten zeigte sich im Netz von seiner besten Seite.

Wildsau Trail der Klassiker und dann noch Flow auf dem Hirsch mit DH-Anteilen. Jetzt aber..

Beschilderung super. Alle Trails durch Zubringer verknüpft. Leider habe ich ein anders Verständnis von Flow-Trails und DH-Anteilen. Es handelt sich ,meiner Meinung nach ( aber was heiß das schon), um Strecken für Cross – Country Racer ,E- Biker und Genußbiker die während der Fahrt , mit einer Tasse Kaffee , die Landschaft genießen wollen. Was seine Berechtigung hat.

Der Wildsau Trail beginnt wie die Flandern Rundfahrt. Kein Kopfsteinplaster dafür mit Wurzelteppichen. Das Gefühl  eine gute Wahl für diesen Trail getroffen zu haben ,wird sofort geweckt. Nach ca. 2 Km geht es re. auf eine lange Schotterpistenabfahrt die im naheliegenden Dorf auf Asphalt endet. Ein bischen Wehmut ,da ein geschultes Auge rechts und links ,sofort die Traillinien durch den Nadelwald erkannt hat. Im Dorf ist das einzige mal das Gefühl von Wildsau aufgekommen, gemäß dem Motto : Mein Stahlschwein wird durch den Asphaltdschungel getrieben. Nicht genug Asphalt geht es nach dem Dorf weiter Berg ,auf Asphalt , und geht später in einen Waldweg über. Klar Berg auf. Zurück zum Parkplatz.

Hirschtrail : Flow ca 2,5 km leichte Wurzelpassagen Berg ab .DH-Anteil zwei Bordsteinkanten, dann ? richtig , nur noch Schotterpiste Berg auf. Weniger Asphalt.

Fuchstrail …….


----------



## criscross (19. April 2018)

tja....es geht doch nix über die Bielefelder Supertrails


----------



## Deleted 175627 (23. Juni 2018)

Moin, da viele mtb`er  der dunklen seite der macht gefolgt sind  (auf  e-bikes umgestiegen ) , vermehrt gps-sauger und fahrradfahrer die sich mit fremden federn in bielefeld schmücken ( auf bielefeld mtb feiern lassen / klick hier ), im teuto auftauchen; werden wir keine privaten nachrichten beantworten und ab sofort keine privaten biketreffs mehr organisieren.


----------



## toschi (3. Juni 2019)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> ...
> Es wurde deutlich,das Pättken  /Viedeo der Ursprung des heutigen Trailsurfen ist...


 
Gerade beim Stöbern gefunden...
Besteht Erfolgsaussicht am kommenden WE, oder an anderen Tagen, die Hidden Pättgens rund um Neuhaus im Solling aufzustöbern? Die Suche hier im Forum hat nicht viel rausgeworfen...
War öfter Teilnehmer an dem Allersheimer Mountainbike Cup und fand den Solling immer attraktiv, rennmäßig bin ich nicht mehr aktiv, wollte mich dennoch mal wieder im Solling umschauen.
Einer nen Tip? Oder Zwei 

Gruß toschi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (20. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Leute ,
wenn es hier noch Biker gibt die Trail tauglich sind und Spaß an Trailtouren im Teuto haben...meldet euch mal !
Forstautobahnen werden von mir nur als Transferstrecken zum nächsten Spot gefahren....Flüssiges befahren von S2 Trails sollte schon möglich sein.
Bio oder eBiker...egal...Hauptsache Spaß auf den Trails.

bis bald,
im Wald ?!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. Oktober 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> wenn es hier noch Biker gibt die Trail tauglich sind und Spaß an Trailtouren im Teuto haben...meldet euch mal !
> Forstautobahnen werden von mir nur als Transferstrecken zum nächsten Spot gefahren....Flüssiges befahren von S2 Trails sollte schon möglich sein.
> Bio oder eBiker...egal...Hauptsache Spaß auf den Trails.
> ...


Dabei!
Wann und wo?


----------



## MTB_59 (20. Oktober 2019)

Ich wär auch dabei mit dem Kollegen!
Die 1h Abfahrt ist ja kein Ding. ?


----------



## linne (2. Dezember 2019)

criscross schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ,
> wenn es hier noch Biker gibt die Trail tauglich sind und Spaß an Trailtouren im Teuto haben...meldet euch mal !
> Forstautobahnen werden von mir nur als Transferstrecken zum nächsten Spot gefahren....Flüssiges befahren von S2 Trails sollte schon möglich sein.
> Bio oder eBiker...egal...Hauptsache Spaß auf den Trails.
> ...


Seit ihr noch unterwegs? Wenn die Zeit passt, würde ich mich gerne anschließen?


----------



## MTB_59 (2. Dezember 2019)

Leider von dem Kollegen nichts mehr gelesen. Ansonsten: Immer dabei!?


----------



## Deleted 519983 (25. Januar 2020)

ja,ja. owl is speziell  viele reden im mtb bielefeld bei frazebuch oder sind im acdc pedelec forum abgewandert. neu in der region,speziell auf mtb ausgerichtet , soll ein neuer verein ab 2020 sein. _RSC Hünenburg_ e.V. hab ich gehört. da mal reinschauen.
für die,die hier angefragt haben , findet einen gemeinsamen termin ,schreibt ihn hier herein und ich werde euch weiterhelfen.


----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2020)

genau...wie George schon schrieb...die Bielefelder Trail Fahrer verabreden sich über FB


----------



## Deleted 519983 (25. Januar 2020)

criscross schrieb:


> genau...wie George schon schrieb...die Bielefelder Trail Fahrer verabreden sich über FB


das ist leider nicht richtig,sorry.


----------



## Deleted 519983 (25. Januar 2020)

criscross schrieb:


> genau...wie George schon schrieb...die Bielefelder Trail Fahrer verabreden sich über FB


Oh, fast übersehen! Bin nicht George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. Januar 2020)

Klaperad schrieb:


> Oh, fast übersehen! Bin nicht George


ja ja...passt schon...


----------



## Deleted 519983 (26. Januar 2020)

einfach nur angemaßt!


----------



## RSO (26. Januar 2020)

hier der Link zum RSV Hünenburg





						RSC-Hünenburg e.V. – Radsportclub aus Bielefeld
					






					rsc-huenenburg.de


----------



## Kresse (28. Januar 2020)

Hi zusammen,

wir sind noch recht neu hier in der Gegend und auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten Trailbefahrern 
Also solltet ihr euch demnächst mal wieder für eine Ausfahrt im Teuto verabreden, wäre eine kurze Info super - Facebook ist nicht und eine Abwanderung ins Pedelec-Forum steht auch nicht an 

Gruß
Kresse


----------



## linne (31. Januar 2020)

Kresse schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wir sind noch recht neu hier in der Gegend und auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten Trailbefahrern
> Also solltet ihr euch demnächst mal wieder für eine Ausfahrt im Teuto verabreden, wäre eine kurze Info super - Facebook ist nicht und eine Abwanderung ins Pedelec-Forum steht auch nicht an
> ...


Wäre auch dabei!
Die FB-Gruppe scheint mir auch nicht recht aktiv zu sein.


----------



## kris. (31. Januar 2020)

Ostwestfalen sind mundfaul ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kresse (1. Februar 2020)

linne schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei!
> Die FB-Gruppe scheint mir auch nicht recht aktiv zu sein.


Dann wären wir ja schon mal zu Dritt


----------



## linne (2. Februar 2020)

Gut. Vielleicht zeigt uns dann noch jemand ein paar Trails. Criscross?


----------



## criscross (2. Februar 2020)

linne schrieb:


> Gut. Vielleicht zeigt uns dann noch jemand ein paar Trails. Criscross?


wenn es Zeitlich passt, gerne.


----------



## criscross (19. Februar 2020)

in den Bielefelder Wäldern lungert so ein Typ mit Hut und Hund rum...also obacht !


----------



## Allan1233 (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo 
Könnte mir einer sagen wo viel Trails sind oder Sprünge weil ich fahre nur in Quellental aber es wird auch langweilig und überall wo ich war gibt es nichts mehr


----------



## criscross (26. Mai 2020)

Allan1233 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Könnte mir einer sagen wo viel Trails sind oder Sprünge weil ich fahre nur in Quellental aber es wird auch langweilig und überall wo ich war gibt es nichts mehr


frag doch mal die Locals im Quellental...die kennen sich aus...


----------



## Deleted 519983 (16. August 2020)

Nach Scherbelino weiter offizielles? Bin gespannt.


----------



## Juergen1963 (16. August 2020)

Klaperad schrieb:


> Nach Scherbelino weiter offizielles? Bin gespannt.


online Version

Nach den Erfahrungen in  Detmold kann man  skeptisch sein ob das langfristig etwas wird. Wünschenswert wäre es


----------



## Deleted 519983 (20. August 2020)

ab heute das maßband 2021ist eröffnung


----------



## Berrrnd (21. August 2020)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

